# Seemingly, Good sense has broken out in DVLA



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I suggest this as I went to my local office today, armed with a whole bundle of paperwork, got my delicatessen ticket, filled the V55/5 in the meantime. Nice blokey asked me a couple of wuestions, looked at the papers, saw the company stuff, and trotted off to see the " senior import representative".

Who quoth, " yep thats fine, and its on the approved list so no problems".

Original bloke robbed me of 55 squid and the years RFL and promised my reg. number within 5 working days.

Wohoo result.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You should be grateful that it wasn't me. On a grumpy morning I'd tell you to correct your spelling and send you to the back of the queue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

the man I met wouldnt have been so rude tho'

his manners were very good.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

the man I met wouldnt have been so rude tho'

his manners were very good.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And I'd have asked for it in triplicate when you got back to the front of the queue. Duplicate not enough ;-)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_ On a grumpy morning I'd tell you to correct your spelling and send you to the back of the queue_

always best to go in the afternoon

stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did, and delighted to find the response from the employee of said department was, helpful, knew his subject, and reason personified.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Of course the official was kind to you he just got a huge payrise.
Wish they would not cut me off the phone whilst telling them that i have not received a letter of confirmation of selling last van.

Dave P


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

I take it the ship has arrived safely etc?

R


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> You should be grateful that it wasn't me. On a grumpy morning I'd tell you to correct your spelling and send you to the back of the queue


Did you work for USA border control in a previous life?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

As we speak. Darren ( motorhome medics) is probably at home, but tomorrow. he'll be beavering away at the bus, and I collect it on Saturday....good service from Darren, and his workshop, although small, is immacculate, and well organized. Thoroughly approve and recommend him.

I also suggest 2 weeks wearing the knees on trousers out making sure some " celestial " assistance may be forthcoming. :wink:


----------

